# Ασύρματα Δίκτυα σε όλη την Ελλάδα > Στερεά/Κεντρική Ελλάδα/Εύβοια > Ασύρματο Δίκτυο Εύβοιας >  Νέο μέλος αναζητά Γείτονες

## SORTEP

Καλησπέρα σε όλους,

Ονομάζομαι Πέτρος και βρίσκομαι στην Ερέτρια Ευβοίας στην Μαγούλα έχω δηλώσει την θέση μου και στο wind.eviawifi.net #475.
Το κτίριο είναι το μοναδικό πενταόροφο στην περιοχή και σε μία πρώτη επαφή με το αντικείμενο θεωρώ πως έχω οπτική επαφή με άλλους.
Σε περίπτωση που βρεθεί μία λύση για το Internet το οποίο είναι απαραίτητο και πολυπόθητο θα σας είμαι ευγνώμον μιάς και τα τελευταία 10 χρόνια είμαι σε συνεχή πόλεμο με τον ΟΤΕ γιατι δεν έχω internet. Απόσταση από το dislam περισσότερο από 5500 μέτρα.
Αν υπάρχει κάποιος Γείτονας που θα μπορούσε να μου διαθέσει λίγο χρόνο ώστε να καταλάβω ακριβώς τι παίζει και πώς να βοηθηθώ αλλα και να βοηθήσω θα είμαι ευγνώμον.
Σας ευχαριστώ εκ’ των προτέρων.
Πέτρος
[email protected]

----------


## devilman

μπορείς να συνδεθείς αλλά θα πρέπει να βρείς και κάποιον απο τον οποίο θα παίρνεις το ιντερνετ γιατι ουσιαστικά το δίκτυο δεν παρέχει ιντερνετ, σκέψου το σαν ενα μεγάλο ιντερνετ καφέ χωρίς το ιντερνετ.
Αν πχ υπάρχει και κάποιο άλλο κτήριο στην περιοχή της Ευβοιας στο οποίο έχεις ιντερνετ μέσω ενός Vpn θα μπορούσες να το μεταφέρεις.αλλά θα έπρεπε να είναι συνδεδεμένο και το άλλο κτήριο στο δίκτυο.έτσι όπως βλέπω την θέση σου ίσως θα μπορούσες να σπάσεις το λίνκ του dti - thelaz στη μέση να μπείς αναμεσα τους δήλαδη, αυτό θα σε βάλει αυτόματα στο δίκτυο.Πρέπει όμως να έχει υπόψιν σου πώς όλο αυτο που θα στήσεις στην ταράτσα του κτηρίου θα χρειάζεται συντήρηση, δεν θα πρέπει να το παρατησεις.Παρ'όλα αυτά στείλε και μέσω αυτού του forum και μέσω του wind μυνήματα στους κοντινούς σου κόμβους για άμεση επικοινωνία αλλίως περίμενε να δεί κάποιος το μυνημά σου
Φιλικά Πάνος

----------

